# Eastern arc switchover



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

I have become interested in switching from my current western arc setup to the eastern arc since E* has started adding the local HD channels in my area (Madison Wis.) on 61.5. Having a new multi dish would be preferable to installing a wing dish. 

From what I've gathered in reading all the threads I've seen on this topic there are three main things needed for this to happen.

1. New dish (1000.4?) aimed of course.

2. MPEG 4 receivers. I have a 622 and a 211.

3. New smart card which I haven't received yet.

Am I missing anything?

A friend of mine called E* and was told that the easern arc was only for new customers?? Does E* have to do anything on their end for it to work? Also I have the HD Absolute w/locals. Would I have to change my programming package for any reason to work with the new set of satellites?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DISH is not currently switching existing customers over to "Eastern Arc" ... but you can build your own system if you like.

Yes, you will need MPEG4 equipment ... anything less than MPEG4 won't receive the channels at 72°. (Your 622 and 211 will work.)

Yes, you will need the new smart cards ... which means patience until they arrive. The signals at 72° cannot be viewed without the new smart card. Once you have the new cards all you need is a dish pointed at the right satellites. There is nothing more for DISH to turn on.

I have an old DISH 500 aimed at 72° and 61.5° and receive "Eastern Arc" signals on my ViP receivers with the new smart card. Prior to getting the new card the 72° signals were active but displayed black on the screen. Getting the new cards is key.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

is this new smart card something all dish customers w/ vip series receivers are getting?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes, over the next few months. Many people have already received theirs.
No timetable has been announced - they'll come in the mail.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I know that some people want to get the 1000.4 eastern arc dish because their locals are starting to be available there. That makes a lot of sense. However, there are also some people that want it because of a better signal from 61.5 (where a lot of the HD channels are). Until your locals (both SD and HD) are available on the eastern arc it is really not a good idea to switch since you won't get all your channels.

Sometime in the future DISH will have a program for some "eastern" customers to convert to the eastern arc. This will be done in stages as eastern arc cities are added to those satellites (61.5, 72,7 or 77 degrees). For MOST customers it is better to wait until DISH makes that program available.


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

James Long said:


> DISH is not currently switching existing customers over to "Eastern Arc" ... but you can build your own system if you like.
> 
> Yes, you will need MPEG4 equipment ... anything less than MPEG4 won't receive the channels at 72°. (Your 622 and 211 will work.)
> 
> ...


I do know some people in the business so it is possible for me to build my own system without having to go through the normal installation route. If I did go through the normal process they would most likely want to install a wing dish instead of switching me to the 1000.4 dish.

I just wanted to make sure that once I had the three things that it would work without having to go through E* to make any changes.


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

Bill R said:


> However, there are also some people that want it because of a better signal from 61.5 (where a lot of the HD channels are). Until your locals (both SD and HD) are available on the eastern arc it is really not a good idea to switch since you won't get all your channels.


Better signal with less rain fade was another reason for me to consider switching.

What channels might I not have if I switched now? I thought everything I had now was mirrored on the eastern arc with the addition of my local HD's on 61.5,(only one channel so far).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Nothing of great importance is missing, as long as your locals are Eastern Arc.

DISH Latino is not on the Eastern Arc, but otherwise you would just be missing a couple of PPV and other misc channels.


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

I do know that all of our locals, SD and HD are on 61.5.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Then a Dish500 aimed at 61.5° and 72° should be fine (until DISH launches anything other than locals on 77°).


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

So wouldn't it be a smarter idea since I'd be switching dishes around anyway to go ahead and setup a 1000.4 so that I'm ready when there is programming on 77? 

The other question I have which might be suited for a differnet thread. Is it possible that E* could decide to move or mirror my local HD channels back to the new 129 satellite when it is up and running? That would make the switch a total waste of time except for the somewhat better signal.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The somewhat better signal will also be coming from the new 129° ... unless you have a local issue (such as trees/line of sight). I don't expect DISH to support both western and eastern arc for any market that isn't already on both in HD. As time passes I expect markets that are now eastern arc to become exclusively eastern arc, with the possible exception of Chicago (due to it's size).


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

From everything I've read so far it appears that my area will gradually make the switch from the western to eastern arc. I still do not understand this given the fact that most in this area are already set up for western arc. The only reason I knew that my local HD's were starting to show up on 61.5 was by following this forum. When the word really gets around there are going to be a lot of folks calling E* to get hooked up. I have to believe that a great many like me will not want two dishes on the roof if there is a one dish solution available.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Probably why DISH isn't making a big deal out of having an entire arc of service in the east ... they are not ready for a conversion rush. Especially from customers that don't have an all ViP receiver system.

Perhaps in February DISH will do more to get the word out.


----------



## bill-e (Apr 14, 2006)

James Long said:


> DISH is not currently switching existing customers over to "Eastern Arc" ... but you can build your own system if you like.
> 
> Yes, you will need MPEG4 equipment ... anything less than MPEG4 won't receive the channels at 72°. (Your 622 and 211 will work.)
> 
> ...


James, I actually didn't know the VIP's had user accessible smart cards like the old receivers. Where is it?


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

bill-e said:


> James, I actually didn't know the VIP's had user accessible smart cards like the old receivers. Where is it?


Built in.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There is a vacant slot in the front of the unit where inserting a smart card overrides the built in smart card. I wouldn't call the built in card "user accessible" ... but it can be "replaced" by inserting a card into the external slot.


----------



## bill-e (Apr 14, 2006)

James, thanks.


----------



## dodadish (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi, I live in the Lincoln-Kearney NE. DMA. I have a 722 and the 1000.2? dish (it has the three "eyes") and currently get HD from the 129, with occasional drop outs. Local channel KLKN-8 is available in HD, but is on the 61.5. Could I add a dish (300 or 500) to the current on and shoot for 61.5 with it. Would I also need the new card I have been reading about for this to work. Sorry for the ignorance, just trying to avoid a two year contract. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Yes, add a dish with a DP Dual then re-run the check switch. Currently the new purple smart card is only needed for 72.7 and presumably for 77 when it goes live.


----------

